# Making my own wood chips



## ozarkmomx2 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got a new Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smoker for Christmas. After watching me spend between $10 and $15 on 3 bags of chips today, my thrifty husband wants to know how hard/easy/labor intensive it'd be to make our own? We live in the heart of the Ozarks, have tons of white oak and hickory trees on our place and a dead (fixing to be firewood unless I can smoke with it) crabapple tree out front of the house. We don't own a wood chipper cause we burn everything that drops, but, if feasible, my 9 year old just got a hatchet for Christmas and I'm sure he'd like nothing better than to turn logs into chips. My smoker specifically states to use chips not chunks.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 26, 2014)

I make chunks easily.  Just time consuming.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 26, 2014)

Slice about 1-1/2" thick and chip away with a hatchet or just chunk up.

A chop saw works well. I use a bandsaw.













8080176661_2864e9f61c_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 26, 2014


















8080178415_6ccc26fee4_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 26, 2014


----------



## highlife4me (Dec 28, 2014)

The MES uses such a little amount of wood that I could not justify making my own wood chips.  I know I could make my own but then I would get thirsty, more than likely I would get real thirsty and water would not quench my thirst.  So then I will have a beer and then a buddy shows up and I drink more beer - while I am making my wood chips.  Next thing you know I'm going to the hospital and come home with one less finger.  I am sure many people make their own chips and have not had a problem, but I am not so coordinated.  Good luck.


----------

